

Uber-For-Laundry Startup Washio Uses Ninjas To Get Your Dirty Clothes Clean - Jmetz1
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/22/washio/

======
emilioolivares
I remember this post clearly thinking the service was dead on arrival. Great
to see it's getting traction! Good luck and congrats for getting on
Techcrunch.

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks;)

------
navyrain
Certainly SoCla is tired of everything being a "ninja" by now?

